# Undated West And Modena Pics 2009 Babys



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

MY BABYS FOR THIS YEAR ENJOY

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/minipaul7/UpdatedBabyPicS#


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice looking birds. I also have Wests.. Thanks for posting your photos...


----------



## alpha7470 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Nice birds*

Nice birds you have there. Don't you think your loft needs a good cleaning.


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

those are really nice


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I just saw a couple of WOE's that had to be THE cutest babies ever!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

alpha7470 said:


> Nice birds you have there. Don't you think your loft needs a good cleaning.


it looks pretty normal to me babies can poop a moutain in no time!.... your birds are real nice.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

It actually looks clean so i dont know what your on. Only because the babie pic's look dirty doesnt mean the floor is. 

Nice birdies paulll


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

nice birds you have there and looks damn clean to me lol people with pigeons can vouch for that


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys  and yes babys do poo a hell of a lot lol.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Just clean them out everyday, always best to keep the poo around the babys bowls as the heat from the poo helps keep them warm. I just mix a bit of disinfectant in a spray bottle and spray the floor everyday before cleaning thats it.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow mini, u've beautiful babies... How sweet they are...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The babies are adorable.
All your birds are very beautiful.
Great pics.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree! BEAUTIFUL PIJIES and some really have spectacular colors!!

How many birds do you have now, Paul?

ALL THE BEST WITH LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> How many birds do you have now, Paul?
> Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


I bet he probally has over 100


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Well infact at last count i had 170 pigeons, and its hard work keeping them happy lol but i love it


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

WOW, 170. Do you have names for all of them?
Must be hard work to keep them happy indeed, but you are doing a great job. They look happy and healthy.

Reti


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

mini paul said:


> Well infact at last count i had 170 pigeons, and its hard work keeping them happy lol but i love it


170
Now i must say ur birds loves u....


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

No dont have names for them all lol i would be there all day  but i do love all my birds even though they are hard work to keep happy but i think i do a good job


----------

